# [Irish NR] 4x4 Ciaran beahan 34.14 avg! w/ 29.92 and 29.37 consecutive singles!



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 14, 2015)

Done at Welcome Back to Guildford 2015

36.14 29.92 29.37 39.83 36.37
didn't see the 2 in a row coming! I'm only the 6th person to get 2 sub 30's in a row!
the other 3 solves were bad though, the two sub 30's are what won me the final


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Congrats, very well deserved


----------



## Berd (Apr 14, 2015)

Gj! Your accent is cute haha x


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Perhaps all of the even layered cube averages now. 2x2 NR


----------



## Myachii (Apr 14, 2015)

Incredible TPS.

I have a few questions about your solves:
How come you always solve green cross? Is it something that has stuck from a beginner method?
Also, what method do you use for centres? Do you just build them one by one or do you do half-centres?

Great solves though


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 14, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> Congrats, very well deserved


thank you!



Myachii said:


> Incredible TPS.
> 
> I have a few questions about your solves:
> How come you always solve green cross? Is it something that has stuck from a beginner method?
> ...



I've solved green cross from a beginner method.
I build them up one by one, I wouldn't recommend doing half centres


----------



## Myachii (Apr 14, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> I've solved green cross from a beginner method.
> I build them up one by one, I wouldn't recommend doing half centres



I've been using half-centres for a while now and, to be honest, it was a key contributor to getting me sub-1. It's just easy for me to understand. I'll probably give the one-by-one method a go but it will definitely take some adjusting.
(btw doesn't Jacob Hutnyk use half centres? I chose to do half-centres without watching a tutorial, and I thought I had made it myself until I saw Jacob's video on Cubing World xD)


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 14, 2015)

Myachii said:


> I've been using half-centres for a while now and, to be honest, it was a key contributor to getting me sub-1. It's just easy for me to understand. I'll probably give the one-by-one method a go but it will definitely take some adjusting.
> (btw doesn't Jacob Hutnyk use half centres? I chose to do half-centres without watching a tutorial, and I thought I had made it myself until I saw Jacob's video on Cubing World xD)



I don't know if he uses half centres, I tried it and I don't think it's good. If it gets you to sub-1 that's great, but I think you should one day turn to one by one


----------



## Myachii (Apr 14, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> I don't know if he uses half centres, I tried it and I don't think it's good. If it gets you to sub-1 that's great, but I think you should one day turn to one by one



I'll do a few practice solves on it to see how it feels. If it's as good and as valuable as you say it is, I'll try develop it further.
Congrats on the two sub-30's and 1st place


----------



## Chree (Apr 14, 2015)

Congrats man! Awesome solves.


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 14, 2015)

Myachii said:


> (btw doesn't Jacob Hutnyk use half centres? I chose to do half-centres without watching a tutorial, and I thought I had made it myself until I saw Jacob's video on Cubing World xD)


I'm pretty sure he just does whatever is easiest, be that half-centres or one at a time


----------



## pdilla (Apr 16, 2015)

Go green cross users!!

Amazing average. Good stuff, man!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 16, 2015)

pdilla said:


> Go green cross users!!
> 
> Amazing average. Good stuff, man!



thanks! green is for life


----------



## NooberCuber (Apr 16, 2015)

Green Cross <3


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 16, 2015)

Green is not a creative color.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 16, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Green is not a creative color.



stopstopstopstopstopstopstop

do not remind me of that

@Ciarán: Damn, counting 29!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 16, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Green is not a creative color.


Green is the colour of Ireland, the most creative country in the world 
and white is just plain



Ninja Storm said:


> stopstopstopstopstopstopstop
> 
> do not remind me of that
> 
> @Ciarán: Damn, counting 29!


I know! but I still messed up with the others being 36's, should've been a much better average then that


----------

